# Which plot device is better



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm working with someone to hopefully produce a comic. However We cant decide exactly how the people in the story recieve their powers. So of the two plot devices which do you think is better.


1. The people who travel to the new space colony experience a rare cosmic event causing mutations in the eggs of the some of the woman on board the vessel. These mutations give rise to the "powers"

2. An unknown life form exists on the target planet, it creates a symbiotic relationship with it's new born hosts giving these hosts the "powers".

You can vote using the poll and leave feedback based on your vote, or just vote, any criticism is appreciated. 

Thanks- DarkWarrior :wink:


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

The invisible poll?


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

The one that is now finished... sorry that's it's secret power

@Dark Romantic


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Mutation has been overdone, so I picked the symbiote option, thinking it might be more interesting and original.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

@DarkWarrior: I voted symbiote, but then, I realized that you're doing a comic, not a novel. In a novel, you could play around a lot more with the nature of the symbiotic relationship and the symbiote itself (I, personally would have made it into the extension of an alien creature, either to use the heroes to gestate and multiply, with the powers being accidental side-effects of the alien incubation, or as a link between the heroes and the alien, which would give them powers while subtly manipulating them through the link between hero and symbiote), but since you're doing a comic, the cosmic event would be more open-ended, and easier to play around with in the future if need be.

So, I'm changing my vote to mutation.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far, your opinions and criticisms have been noted thanks.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

I reject both your ideas and propose my own hypothetical situation that has absolutely no relevance to your question.

What if there exists a human civilization capable of inter dimensional travel? What if, instead of coming up with ways to perpetually sustain themselves, they've merely perfected the art of war and invade other human dimensions in order to mine their resources?

Go with symbiote


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I chose symbiote because it seems less cliched than the alternative.


----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

In my opinion symbiotic powers are more interesting, and gives way to more plot development later on in the story. A perfect example would be Venom from the Spider-Man universe.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Whichever "event" compliments the theme(s) of the story.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Thread done, symbiotes chosen. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the symbiote because of possible interactions between the host and the symbiote


----------

